# Clock on Kindle 2



## cjwhite (Feb 26, 2009)

Can someone tell me how to access the clock on the new Kindle and can you set it to always appear somewhere on the screen?  Thanks.


----------



## Moosebytes (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi! I am new to kindle 2 but I found if you press the menu button, it shows the time at the top of the screen.

Barb


----------

